
Ask HN: How to learn Rust without learning to program? - sanosuke
Ok, so...<p>Almost all the books written with the intention to teach you some X programming language, actually do the same journey over and over. What variables are, if-else, classes, etc.<p>I wan to learn Rust, but without reading all the same material. I mean, I already know what an if construct does, etc. I&#x27;m not saying I&#x27;m expert programmer, but a lazy person. Lol<p>What would be your advice for me?<p>Thank you.
======
sanosuke
Wow, this community is fast. Thank you for your responses and those valuable
resources. Having that Rust summaries and cheat-sheets. How can I learn about
the way of putting an entire application together, the rustacean way? That is
not too large to digest, like Servo. Thank you again

------
T-A
"The Rust Programming Language" [1] seems to be written for somebody who
already knows programming concepts.

[1] [https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/](https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/)

------
shostack
I'm confused--are you just looking for a summary of syntax similar to this?[1]

[1]
[http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/rust/](http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/rust/)

------
Nadya
So a syntax cheat sheet? Like this [0] but for Rust?

[0] [http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/RubyCheat1.png](http://www.cheat-
sheets.org/saved-copy/RubyCheat1.png)

------
kup0
Usually for most languages there are more advanced texts that skip the basics.
I know I've seen them, though I don't have concrete examples at the moment.

